# 2 Channel Cinema Kit



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Misfit Cinema Kit*

This is our movie/ TV kit in the living room. (Music system in a small spare room is listed separately)

McIntosh C37, Audio Electronics Super Amp MkII, Denon DVD-1930CI, McIntosh MR77, Altec Lansing Model 15, various cabling, Sony 46" Bravia, Sanus


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Misfit Cinema Kit*

System edited: Bought my first avr used from GW, and my first center channel speaker used from Habitat, so my system has changed. I relinquished the Mac/AES/Altec system to a small spare room and listed for sale locally to finish HT.

Configuration:
Yamaha RX-V659 ('06) avr (missing the optimizer mic for auto set-up), Denon DVD1930ci ('06) player, Sony Bravia 46" LCD ('10), DIY - 'SEAS Froy3' ('03)L/R speakers, Vienna Acoustics Theatro ('04) center speaker, AR-15 'High-Res' ('05) monitors (not vintage ARs w/ same name) for surrounds.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Misfit Cinema Kit*

System edited: Sold the AR speakers. I have some JBL Control One mini- monitors I can use for the rears for now, though I still haven't wired the rear speakers into the system. Still running 3.0.

I don't want long runs of wire running along the open hardwood floor to the rears (12' behind the sofa) with an open counter to the kitchen between the rears. Debating which wire to use that is both cheap and discrete. I like something along the lines of Rega FSC Quattro Speaker Cable because it would blend into the baseboard and allow both rears from one cable. No concrete decision made yet.


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Misfit Cinema Kit*

I finally wired the rears so now I have a 5.0 HT system. 
I bought 14/2 low energy circuit underground cable from Habitat Restore for cheap. It is annealed copper in a pvc jacket so it is very flexible and lays flat on the floor.
Someone I meet on another HT forum is sending me the yamaha optimizer mic so I will be able to do the auto set-up.

My complete system is a yamaha rxv659 avr, denon dvd1930ci, diy-seas froys l/r speakers, vienna theatro center, jbl control 1 rears.
Now to enjoy it with a movie this weekend.


----------

